# weed crackling when burning



## DarkHorse007 (May 14, 2013)

anybody know whats going on when i smoke some of my weed it is crackling when i put the lighter to it? dosent effect the smoke at all its still real good stuff. just wondering whats going on i had a friend say it is potassium from fertilizer and not flushing the plant but ive heard here on MP many times that not flushing has no differnt effect on the final product


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 14, 2013)

Yual got seed pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 14, 2013)

or start of them 

BWD


----------



## Havingfun (May 14, 2013)

That is what I was thinking. Small seeds popping.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 14, 2013)

Take to smokin it anyways aint goin kill ya just make yual feel warm to were yur trail need be 

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (May 14, 2013)

seeds go pop when they be burning


----------



## DarkHorse007 (May 14, 2013)

i thought that also but i had all feminized plants at the time no males were present:confused2:


----------



## Grower13 (May 14, 2013)

Your hitting it to hard........ lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 14, 2013)

Normally I would say "it was laced" lol ...but.. er, if you grew it :confused2: 

Maybe it's all the massive epic proportions of THC?!


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 14, 2013)

I don't know if this is true but I have heard or read that if you carried too much nitrogen to the harvest and then didn't dry and cure properly, the nitrogen will make it crackle and pop some. Typically with a seed you will only get the one pop and not much crackle(and no snap, lol). If you dried it too quick and didn't give it a long cure time, that may be the cause.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2013)

Seed or possibly trapped water still in the bud.... Fully cured? Or tester buds? Still curing?

Only seen this with seeds and partially wet bud... (Think of uncured wood burning)


----------



## Killuminati420 (May 15, 2013)

from not flushing imo


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 15, 2013)

I don't concur


----------



## DarkHorse007 (May 15, 2013)

thanks for the info guys and gals ive had this happen with two differnt kinds of buds now that i think of it. one of them i know i dried too much i didnt know what i was really doing this was my first round lol, but the other one i dried and cured much better and if anything it could be a little wet.

i did notice again that sometimes you can actually see sparks, it sounds like pop rocks


----------



## Grower13 (May 15, 2013)

Location: 7,664 feet above sea level


could be how high you are....... lol


----------



## kal el (May 15, 2013)

That sparking and crackling like fireworks is from minerals not flushed from the plant. I bet your ash is not white after you finish a bowl neither.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 15, 2013)

Lol your sig says it all buddy  


Thanks for the laugh!!


----------

